

Building FrostWire on a new MacBook Pro vs an older model - gubatron
http://en.nolapeles.com/2011/03/12/how-fast-is-the-new-macbook-pro/

======
kls
_on both my old machine (2.8 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo with 4Gb ram 1067 MHz DDR3
and a regular 7200 RPM drive) and a new MacBook Pro (Intel Core i7, 8 GB 1333
MHz, and a solid state drive)_

I suspect the results are more based on the addition of the 4GB of RAM and the
solid state drive. I have the last gen of core-duo with 8GB and the 250GB SSD
and after playing with one of the latest models I decided to forgo this
refresh and wait for the next.

While there is definitely a noticeable difference, it really was not enough
for me to chuck down another 4 grand for a top of the line MBP 17. I think if
someone already has a last gen like the authors machine he was replacing, they
may get more bang for their buck by upgrading the 4GB to 8GB and swapping in
an SSD.

I use mine for pretty much the same uses, lots of virtuals that run all of my
servers and compiling apps. I never ran a 7200 RPM drive, as I bought mine
from the factory with SSD, but I did order it with the 4GB and later upgraded
to 8GB which did make a remarkable difference in the performance of my
virtuals.

SSD is definitely one of the biggest performance boost you can do, if one is
looking to upgrade on the cheap and does not already have a SSD I would
suggest making the move to SSD. The performance gain is very noticeable.

I would like to see what the same task done with 8GB and SSD in both machines
would result in. While I am sure the new processor and memory architecture
creates a noticeable improvement, it would be nice to see and Apples to Apples
(pun intended) comparison.

